# Rogers Gardens 2016



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I know, I know, it's too early. BUT I CANT WAIT!!! So any one go any guesses as to the theme they are going with this year? I would really like to see some bright sugar skulls or day of the dead inspiration! or maybe a haunted pumpkin patch and a more rustic setup. What say you all??


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

All I know is that I cant wait to see the video. If I lived within driving distance, nothing would keep me away.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I said the exact same last year. I would even make a point of stopping there if vacation ever put me anywhere near it in Cali.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am very much looking forward to their debut as well! 
As well as City Flowers.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm guessing some type of enchanted Forrest stuff. I don't care what they do I can't wait!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a trip to Cali planned for this September but my son is sick and needs our help with his little kids. Next year unless the world has ended!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok I did just find this:









dark fairy tails looks like the theme. OK I just squeaked over here I'm so excited LOL. This is hands down my favorite shop of all for Halloween.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hahahaha 'squeaked'


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

a_granger said:


> Ok I did just find this:
> 
> View attachment 284061
> 
> ...


Oh wow, these guys seem to be making the rounds. I love this guy, posted him from the Holiday Barn but holy moly he's expensive , too expense for me BUT Rogers Garden will do a fantastic job with this type of decor, can't wait to see how they pull it together EXCEPT that then it will make me want it more and be depressed for not being able to afford it.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am super excited for their pix too! 
I have NO IDEA what their theme will be. Really, I don't even care because it will be beautiful no matter what, and even when they arrange things that aren't my taste, it helps me see things in a new or different light so then it sort of becomes my taste, KWIM?

That said, what I would LOVE to see would be a Vampire-inspired scene or a Swamp scene with some neat foliage & floral pieces, and I could definitely get onboard with a rustic looking pumpkin patch with some old-school creepy scarecrows & crows. 

I was looking back at their website about a week or so myself in order to find out when they typically release their videos, and I think it's late August/Sept 1st that we get a sneak peak & video. 

I haven't always been aware of Rogers Gardens, so I also saw a blog post that talked about some of their older themes ~

2009 - Mad Madeline's Basement
2010 - Fun & Gaems Toy Factory (that's how they spelled it)
2011 - Blackstone Theatre

http://rogersgardens.com/behind-the-curtain-theres-no-turning-back/#more-1643 (see this link for those listed above)

2012 - Blackstone Manor (see this link for video)
http://rogersgardens.com/rogers-gardens-halloween-2012-blackstone-manor/#more-9126
OMG all the lenticulars on the display! LOVE! Ah, the floating candlestick! Wow, all the skeletons - the one on the ceiling is perfect! Oh, all the creepy plants looking just like they belong in a conservatory!!

2013 - Night Gallery
http://rogersgardens.com/halloween-boutique-night-gallery/#more-9295
A little vintage, a little DotD, a little mad lab - music from Night Gallery - http://rogersgardens.com/behind-the-curtain-halloween-2013-music-for-the-monsters/#more-3093

2014 - Hauntingly Beautiful
http://rogersgardens.com/rogers-gardens-halloween-boutique-2014-hauntingly-beautiful/
Lots of black, eerie & very sophisticated. Makes me want a black dining room!

2015 - Something Wicked This Way Comes (which, BTW, is an excellent movie as well as part of a wonderful scene by Shakespeare!)
http://rogersgardens.com/halloween-boutique-2015-something-wicked-this-way-comes/#more-11300
The tarot cards, the tarot cards, oh those amazing tarot cards!!!


2016 - Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I was typing & didn't see the replies - ooh, they ARE going to do a wonderful job! Eeee! So exciting!

Hilda, I am not familiar with City Flowers - can you tell me more?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hilda, I am not familiar with City Flowers - can you tell me more?



I don't want to hijack Roger's Gardens thread... but while we are waiting for their debut. I would LOVE turn you onto City Flowers.
Originally, a Witch from Canada on here turned me onto them. haha I am passing the torch.
A small flower shop with FANTASTICAL decor for Halloween every year. Let me find you their youtube link. 
You will get lost for hours watching the back videos.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks, Hilda! Of course I'll be checking that out!

And, in case anyone is interested (oh, who ISN'T interested?!), here's the Pinterest page for the Visual Coordinator at Rogers Gardens if you don't already follow her - 
https://www.pinterest.com/sylvr/

Talk about tumbling down the rabbit hole!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

So wonderfully gothic, Hilda. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love how they incorporate non-Halloween items, like a black & white tea set, a Buddha, old paintings, into the scenes & it makes it perfect. 

I also LOVE those pumpkins with the real looking eyes, anyone know their maker?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She's been here (or got a pin from someone that's visited or googled) because she's got Terra's Beloved tombstone tutorial on one of her boards!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Great video. Whyyyy can't I have a cool Halloween display near me?!?!? Pooh.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ok....i am currently trying to figure out HOW to afford a trip to RG this September!!

And where is this City FLowers??? Hmmmm???


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Was looking at the old pics from RG and noticed the toads they had last year are the same ones they have at Michaels this year. I got one , think I'm gonna get one or two more with coupons. Now if some one ( michaels ) would get those snakes I would be in heaven.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am definitely planning to get one of those toads, and even though I'm not a fan of snakes, I would not be able to resist that gorgeous green color if I saw them for sale. 

I am so excited for their video! What a wonderful job they have!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I look at snakes wherever I see them hoping to find "the perfect snake" I want one that looks real, not a flat hollow belly and can be arranged in different positions, not just curled up in a ring. I haven't found them yet but these look so pretty and able to position to a degree. Maybe some day I will find some good snakes.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok....i am currently trying to figure out HOW to afford a trip to RG this September!!
> 
> And where is this City FLowers??? Hmmmm???


woooohoooo!!!! we checked our FF points and we are going to CALIFORNIA in September!!! Rogers Gardens, Disneyland, and something in LA...dunno what yet. SCHWEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

so, i went to City FLowers' website and they had this:

http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue-flowers/animated-gargoyle-figure-722024p.asp?rcid=359106&point=1

i ordered it but i'm really not quite sure what i ordered. ANybody have a clue?


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> so, i went to City FLowers' website and they had this:
> 
> http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue-flowers/animated-gargoyle-figure-722024p.asp?rcid=359106&point=1
> 
> i ordered it but i'm really not quite sure what i ordered. ANybody have a clue?


Look at the flower city video on pg 2 about 3:45 in I believe you will see him in action behind some branches.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> so, i went to City FLowers' website and they had this:
> 
> http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue-flowers/animated-gargoyle-figure-722024p.asp?rcid=359106&point=1
> 
> i ordered it but i'm really not quite sure what i ordered. ANybody have a clue?


How did you order that ? It seems like they deliver it like flowers , asked for a delivery date ect. Not sure if they will deliver to a different state? are you in the same state as the flower shop?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> so, i went to City FLowers' website and they had this:
> 
> http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue-flowers/animated-gargoyle-figure-722024p.asp?rcid=359106&point=1
> 
> i ordered it but i'm really not quite sure what i ordered. ANybody have a clue?


They obviously have made some sort of mixup. The picture is of a $5,000 Distortions Unlimited Gargoyle.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> They obviously have made some sort of mixup. The picture is of a $5,000 Distortions Unlimited Gargoyle.


interesting. I'm sure it will all get sorted out. i thought it might be a small table top thing. so i didn't know.

and i don't know about delivery either. 

it will be interesting to have them call me, tho. LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> They obviously have made some sort of mixup. The picture is of a $5,000 Distortions Unlimited Gargoyle.


holy snail snot. THe photo had nothing near it to show scale..lol... and no dimensions listed. This will be fun to see them backpedal on this. 

He's a beauty, tho, isn't he?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep, that will be a fun call for sure! LOL! He is pretty big and yes he is incredible. That photo was taken at a haunt convention I went to, that's why I recognized it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yeah, I look at snakes wherever I see them hoping to find "the perfect snake" I want one that looks real, not a flat hollow belly and can be arranged in different positions, not just curled up in a ring. I haven't found them yet but these look so pretty and able to position to a degree. Maybe some day I will find some good snakes.


Have you checked out Amazon? I got a pretty good green snake there a while ago. It's round in x-section, and there's a posable wire in the front end. I got the toad from Amazon a couple years ago, too. I'm telling myself I don't need a second one.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah.... I just looked at City Gardens and they have the gargoyle as $6.50. They will want to either change the picture or the price!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Lukewa said:


> Yeah.... I just looked at City Gardens and they have the gargoyle as $6.50. They will want to either change the picture or the price!!


for sure. they have items for $1.75 on up..so i thought 'huh...he's cute even if he just sits on a desk...he's cool'. I would crap and fall back in it if they honored the sale...but i am sure they won't. LOL. Wonder what my rights as a consumer are in Washington state....


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

wickedwillingwench said:


> woooohoooo!!!! we checked our FF points and we are going to CALIFORNIA in September!!! Rogers Gardens, Disneyland, and something in LA...dunno what yet. SCHWEEEEEEEEEET!!!



Omg you AR sooooo lucky! I wànt to go to RG sooo had. They have the best s5uff and the most WICKED music!!!!!
So jeàlous but I know you're gonna have an awesome Tim! Think of me when you're there!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kitty Fuller said:


> Omg you AR sooooo lucky! I wànt to go to RG sooo had. They have the best s5uff and the most WICKED music!!!!!
> So jeàlous but I know you're gonna have an awesome Tim! Think of me when you're there!


i will think of all of you...how much fun would it be to have a meet-up there???


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Lukewa said:


> Yeah.... I just looked at City Gardens and they have the gargoyle as $6.50. They will want to either change the picture or the price!!


well, now it says sold out. LOL. 

i still haven't heard from them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, now it says sold out. LOL.
> 
> i still haven't heard from them.


Did you ever find out if they are sending you this item? maybe you bought the last one. curious to hear what they say


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did you ever find out if they are sending you this item? maybe you bought the last one. curious to hear what they say


i never got anything in response from them.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

I love RG videos so much! Unfortunately, I live on the opposite coast! Do they sell any of their Halloween merch online? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Renfield said:


> I love RG videos so much! Unfortunately, I live on the opposite coast! Do they sell any of their Halloween merch online?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i also live on the other coast...Boston to be exact...but that ain't stoppin me! LOL. thank goodness we had FF miles and a handful of gc's for food. after the crazy year we've had, we consider this trip to be an investment in preserving our marriage. <3 Unfortunately, i didn't see anything for sale thru their site that i would buy. But maybe we can google search images and find alternative sources for some of the stuff? Personally, i have no shame about about mailing boxes of stuff to myself from vacation locations.


----------



## Renfield (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky girl! Enjoy your trip, come home with tons of inspiration, make some awesome props, then post your tutorials online! Ok? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ok...so the BOney BUnch is a bust this year in my opinion. I'm not finding anything thrilling at home goods, either. 

I guess I will have some extra $$ to spend at RG.

I haven't heard anything from City Flowers. I am going to call them next week and 'wasssuuuuup?' the least they could have done was send an ooops email. Very little p*sses me off like poor customer service.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bumping...goes live online Friday!!! 

cannot wait!!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> bumping...goes live online Friday!!!
> 
> cannot wait!!


 I love watching their videos. I hope to make it out there someday. Their Halloween displays are incredible!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEE
It's here!!! Thank you ChefJuli for the heads up!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Yippee! Thanks for the head's up! I'm always pleased with what Rogers Gardens does but this year does have a more light-hearted feel to me. Not a bad thing, but I prefer the darker themes they've done. Everything looks gorgeous though!

I liked at about 21 seconds in how it looks like they have skelly birds under cloches, and they have little top hats & maybe ties or capes on? So dapper! LOL!

Hansel & Gretal behind the iron gate looks great. Love all the silvery pieces for Cinderella - the silver metallic Dollar Tree skulls are perfect for this display. 

I'll be watching it many more times, I'm sure!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohoooo!!!!! So excited. Now to drool over all the wonderful Halloween goodness.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG as per their displays are exquisite! So, so well done. I wish I could see it in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! i will be there 2 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, I'm envious. Hope you enjoy your trip there!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You're so lucky! Post lots of pictures for the rest of us.



wickedwillingwench said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! i will be there 2 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I liked at about 21 seconds in how it looks like they have skelly birds under cloches, and they have little top hats & maybe ties or capes on? So dapper! LOL!


That little guy is Grimoire Owl from Bethany Lowe, he is new this year and goes with her Apothecary collection/and some anniversary collection. He doesn't come under a cloche though, that is just RG decorating style. I got him and the Jekyl and Hyde she put out in the same collection. They are great if you dig that sort of thing, which I do.









that video makes me want the "framed Lord" even more now. I want that whole collection. Can't afford it so a pox on all their houses !
I also like the art work/ paintings of the Goats in clothes with the ornate frames. I'm sure they aren't for sale, just set dressing but I would love them and hug them and give them a home.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That little guy is Grimoire Owl from Bethany Lowe, he is new this year and goes with her Apothecary collection/and some anniversary collection. He doesn't come under a cloche though, that is just RG decorating style. I got him and the Jekyl and Hyde she put out in the same collection. They are great if you dig that sort of thing, which I do.
> 
> View attachment 302114
> 
> ...


i would love the Lord myself. He is awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not totally thrilling, but certain sections looked very nice. At least the 'tour' technique makes more sense with their boutique setup than Grandin Road's video for this year...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i do have to say that i was a bit underwhelmed by the 'fairy tale' ness of it but i'm still gonna go! Overall, tho, i think they have an amazing creative team.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 284911
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at the old pics from RG and noticed the toads they had last year are the same ones they have at Michaels this year. I got one , think I'm gonna get one or two more with coupons. Now if some one ( michaels ) would get those snakes I would be in heaven.


I have the python snake, maybe even 2 of them for my jungle vines, and lots of very cool black snakes I got from Pottery Barn one year, but those green ones would really show up nice against most things. disembodiedvoice, if you ever see them somewhere please post and even PM me. Would love to add them to my snake menagerie. That is such a cool photos -- would give lots of people the creeps walking into that room!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have the python snake, maybe even 2 of them for my jungle vines, and lots of very cool black snakes I got from Pottery Barn one year, but those green ones would really show up nice against most things. disembodiedvoice, if you ever see them somewhere please post and even PM me. Would love to add them to my snake menagerie. That is such a cool photos -- would give lots of people the creeps walking into that room!


Girl, I've been searching for weeks and days for those green snakes ! Michaels does sell a green snake that is similar but not quite as spectacular lol. It doesn't have the red on the head and is more yellow on the belly and the thing is 9.99. I bought one ( the only one my store had) with a coupon but I want lots and lots of snakes and buying them one by one at Michaels isn't very practical. Not to mention that I got the last one and I think they only get one or two at a time. I'm still looking though and will let you know what I find. If you find any in the mean time please keep me in mind. I have a cobra and a python myself. I just want lots of the regular ones to have all over the place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks and will do. Michael's green guy is pretty cool looking. I haven't been into a Michaels this year but intend to go there to look for that toad if he's still around. Will look for the snake while there. Is the green one there solid or U-shaped?

BTW I do think that the designers at Rogers Garden might modify some of their stuff in the display. I assume not everything is for sale. It's just a feeling I got watching a few of the videos just now and thinking I recognized a few items that look like they might have been "enhanced" to fit their setting better.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks and will do. Michael's green guy is pretty cool looking. I haven't been into a Michaels this year but intend to go there to look for that toad if he's still around. Will look for the snake while there. Is the green one there solid or U-shaped?
> 
> BTW I do think that the designers at Rogers Garden might modify some of their stuff in the display. I assume not everything is for sale. It's just a feeling I got watching a few of the videos just now and thinking I recognized a few items that look like they might have been "enhanced" to fit their setting better.


Oh they most definitely enhance, I agree with you without a doubt. And yeah I don't think it is all for sale , like those lovely goats in clothes artwork hiding in the corner of the video. I want them , I want them bad. I have a thing with animals in clothes...not sweaters and cute t-shirts but old Victorian , dapper clothes.
The Michales snakes are full bodied , no U shape. That is what I'm after the full bodied kind , the U shape you can find for a buck at Dollar Tree right now but they are so stiff and lifeless. the snakes at Michaels are in the "toy" section with the other safari ltd plastic animals. I was looking for crabs, I want crabs eating the flesh off a skelly guy in my Creature bathroom...keep you eye out for some good lookin crabs too !

About the toads, go this weekend, they are going pretty fast. At first they just sat there and now both my Michaels had one left each as of yesterday. They are good toads, love them. I got two and wish I had gotten one more with a 50% coupon.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a bunch of those Micheal's green snakes. They stay coiled pretty tightly. I too would LOVE to get my hands on the snakes Roger's Gardens has. I think I might try to do some detective work on that.

Here are a few of the MIcheal's green snakes I've used in props...

Temptation.








Marie Laveau bust.








To enhance a foam skull light.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is a link you can follow to photos from the store this year. 
Everything is go gorgeous.

http://rogersgardens.com/halloween-2016/


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking at the pictures is more fun than the video, IMHO! I'm not all the way through yet but I love the first set, presumably the entrance, where all the book pages start to come out of the books, up the shelf, over your head & around the doorway. The book spine wall treatment is great too - I love the display shelf with the white & black busts. 

In the Cinderella section with all the pumpkins, I *love* the big-eyed owls on the top shelf! They are so great!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

In the Snow White section, I totally missed that the silvery chandelier has octopus-looking arms! 
The glittered black cats in various poses are my favorites in this area. 

In Red Riding Hood, the actual wooden bookshelf next to 2 of the goat paintings is beautiful! And do I see furry wolf heads on a top shelf in one of the photos? Masks? Rugs? 

In Sleeping Beauty, how did I miss the spinning wheel on the table before? And I love the partial skulls on the doors of the black cabinet. 
Oh, I *love* the small ghoul/wraith under the large cloche! Gotta do something like that!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love your snakes Hilda. My Michaels only had one at the time, I'm going to keep checking to get a few more I hope.

There are so many great things in those pictures, love looking at this place. Love the goats I've been screaming about !


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i would love the Lord myself. He is awesome!


Disembodied voice, I believe this is one of the goat paintings you're looking for. Try this link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262514161213?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bella !! thank you , he is so freakin cute. I've always wanted a goat and one in clothes would be so much better.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need all of these pumpkins!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I need all of these pumpkins!


https://www.facebook.com/therealvergielightfoot/?fref=ts

the 8 x 11 run about $395.00...a bit steep, imo, but they are beautiful.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

It is a crime that you can't order their Halloween items online. Anyone know where else to get these pumpkin heads? They're grotesquely adorable. Oops sorry, just saw the other posts. Guess I'm not alone in loving these!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

It is too bad that you can't order things from them online, but then again, I'd be even more broke if you could! 

The pumpkins aren't normally my "thing", but there are a couple faces that I think are pretty neat. Seeing them in the group like that is really wonderful though! Do you think some of them are just sitting on glass jars or do you think they are actually the tops of the jars that you can buy & then fill up? I quite like the idea that you could fill them up with the mini pumpkin candies or candy corn!


----------



## Klecks23 (Aug 26, 2016)

Does anyone know who makes the hand with the apple/heart in the Snow White exhibit? Thanks


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dawnski said:


> It is a crime that you can't order their Halloween items online. Anyone know where else to get these pumpkin heads? They're grotesquely adorable. Oops sorry, just saw the other posts. Guess I'm not alone in loving these!
> 
> View attachment 306002


You can order directly from the artist-- https://www.facebook.com/therealvergielightfoot/?pnref=lhc 

I wonder if you could call rogers gardens and order from them. i LOVE vergie lightfoot's work...so beautiful.

***oh, sorry. I didn't realize i have already posted that info*


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Actually you can call in orders. I almost ordered a few things last year, but the prices are a bit steep for me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

a_granger said:


> Actually you can call in orders. I almost ordered a few things last year, but the prices are a bit steep for me.


very good to know. If i wasn't going next week, i would definitely be calling...of course, i coulda bought a lot with how much the trip will cost. LOL.

next year I am going to see if i can wheedle a west coast two week driving trip to go from RG all the way up to Portland with a stop at City FLowers. I am gonna have to be realll good to DH to finagle that.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Klecks23 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the hand with the apple/heart in the Snow White exhibit? Thanks



Klecks, you could make th hand holding the Apple! Just fill one of those help cleaning gloves with great stuff foam and position it for holding the Apple and said for it to set, then get yourself a nice big apple and cover it with latex to make a mold and fill with great stuff till set. Paint the glove with flesh colored paint (unless you want it zombied, petrified, or whatever). After you take the apple out of the mold, you may want to cover it with clay or something before painting it. Then just glue Apple to hand and waaalaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Klecks23 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the hand with the apple/heart in the Snow White exhibit? Thanks


A few years back I bought a skeleton hand from Michael's to hold an apple for my poison apple display. I did see last year that they still carried them, not sure about this year. They are reasonable too, under $5. They weren't with the rest of the Halloween decor but in one of the center displays by the jewelry making beads and such. Wish I had a picture of it for you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jackielantern, was this the hand? I bought one or two back from Michaels in 2013 and found it in my album from then. As I recall my store had them in bins in the middle of the store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW if you look at this year's Hansel and Gretel room, on an upper shelf in the photo is the Trembling Spell Book with the glowing green eye that a few of us already bought from Victorian Trading Co. We were posting about it (with photos) under the Egyptian theme thread. It sold out during their 30% off Cinderella sale but I see it's back in stock now: http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027788/100101100/trembling-spellbook In RG's display the books kind of blend into the background wood but it's there on the left. Middle of photo is the Michaels brown toads, and to the far right is Hansel and Gretel behind bars. There's another photo of the books pictured to the right of the witch's legs in the "oven".

Kind of fun to look through their photos and see what products you recognize from various places like the Fortune wheel tabletop prop, the Spider cover spell book, the white eyeball doorbell (all of these I think are available from Target). Still looking for those elusive green snakes from 2015 and haven't found them yet. BTW RG has a face candle. Not the same as CVS though. Anyone seen the ones they show on their display?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW if you look at this year's Hansel and Gretel room, on an upper shelf in the photo is the Trembling Spell Book with the glowing green eye that a few of us already bought from Victorian Trading Co. We were posting about it (with photos) under the Egyptian theme thread. It sold out during their 30% off Cinderella sale but I see it's back in stock now: http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8027788/100101100/trembling-spellbook In RG's display the books kind of blend into the background wood but it's there on the left. Middle of photo is the Michaels brown toads, and to the far right is Hansel and Gretel behind bars. There's another photo of the books pictured to the right of the witch's legs in the "oven".
> 
> Kind of fun to look through their photos and see what products you recognize from various places like the Fortune wheel tabletop prop, the Spider cover spell book, the white eyeball doorbell (all of these I think are available from Target). Still looking for those elusive green snakes from 2015 and haven't found them yet. BTW RG has a face candle. Not the same as CVS though. Anyone seen the ones they show on their display?


the candles in the display are from Katherine's Collection and you can order them from City Wide Flowers @ $69. a pair. 

I am IN California...going to Rogers Gardens first thing in the morning. I WILL be buying a pair of those candle sleeves (they also have some that aren't scary looking called 'moody candles'). 

I can't wait. I will report as soon as i get back. It was a lonnnng flight but i am stoked about RG and Disneyland.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I emailed Rogers Garden about the snakes. They wrote me back that they are getting a batch in but they aren't green, they are brown, orange and a couple other colors I can't recall. She said she would email me pictures when she gets them. She didn't say a price however. I really wanted the green so I'm not sure this is going to help. I assume they will put them on the site when they get them.

edited to add : I did receive an email with the price.....19.99 each.....why? I'm not supposed to get snakes I guess. How could anyone pay that ? If you want a swarm of snakes like they have on display , who could buy 15-20 snakes at 20 bucks a pop ? If any of you can, I am on the pay it forward list


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> You can order directly from the artist-- https://www.facebook.com/therealvergielightfoot/?pnref=lhc
> 
> i LOVE vergie lightfoot's work...so beautiful.


I do too.

I don't have Facebook so it took me a minute to find her email, [email protected]. I wish she had an Etsy store or her own site. 

Stupid Facebook now puts up some stupid message that takes up the bottom 1/4 of your screen because they want you go log in to see the entire page instead of just reading without logging in. Then when you start scrolling down without logging in it takes up HALF the page so you hit the "not now" button on the message & goes back to just taking up 1/4 of your screen.

I don't wanna even log in here all the time, sometimes I just wanna read a couple things & leave without all the extra steps.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well...it was AMAZING~~~and meh...lol. It was really supercool in real life...much more cool than pictures or video. It was pretty good size I guess, altho it could have gone on for ACRES and i would have loved it.

NIce selection of merchandise but most was pretty pricey. 

I did get a chance to see 'The Lord' and 'The Countess' up close and personal and dh and i LOVE them. We are going to order them from City FLowers (IF he makes the gargoyle snafu 'right') because it really isn't feasible to get them home from here. 

They had several Vergie Lightfoot pumpkins in the gift shop area (not the Grimm Tales but over with Xmas and the greeting cards) and they was F***ING GORGEOUS! I would so LOVE to have one someday. 

We bought a few odds and ends but they did not have the Katherine's Collection candle sleeves in stock and they will take orders for them if you call.

The props were incredible and almost all of them had a 'SOLD' sticker on them so I asked if they were really sold or if that was to just keep people from asking about them all the time and I was told that some lady in Beverly Hills buys almost all of them every year for a charity event then donates them after. They had an amazing wolf in grandma's clothing. And so many others.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I do too.
> 
> I don't have Facebook so it took me a minute to find her email, [email protected]. I wish she had an Etsy store or her own site.
> 
> ...



Yes Facebook is a pain and Pinterest is worse. As you scroll up the page on that service it prevents you from going any further. Waste of one's time. Houzz will let you get maybe 5 pages in and then cuts you off. More importantly, our own HF can be just as annoying if you don't log in or are a non-member. One can see the ads on the top and bottom of pages and usually a post within the thread but I recently noticed you need to be careful what you click on. Apparently our new owners have booby-trapped text on our site, assumption to increase ad revenue. There are words that appear in people's posts that appear bold -- representing a link. And the word will be linked to something -- a website's sales page or essentially an ad. I've noticed words occasionally bolded in this fashion in some of my own posts and not by me. I personally resent this hijacking of my post and it makes me angry. I've gone into one post of mine this happened to and deleted the word and retyped it to remove it. I would never send someone to an ad like they did and don't appreciate being made to look like I did. Really furious about it. Have held off saying anything until I saw your comment RCIAG. I know Larry never would have used this tactic to increase ad revenue. You can also find these traps at the top of some threads. Sometimes you will notice the thread's title appear with extra spacing in it. One click took me to an Amazon ad for a costume. I've been able to repeat this action with the same ad results for other bolded and weirdly spaced text.

Try not logging in here, and looking for these text ad links yourself. It's one thing to put ads up and let people access them if they want and totally another to sucker people into clicking on something. I can see this being a huge turn off to non-members coming here. I think this could be my last halloween on here if this is the kind of ad placements we now have.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As an example of what I mean after logging out, go to the General Discussion forum with the list of threads under it. Does General Discussions appear with an inordinate amount of space between the words? If so this is going to be a link to some website or ad. When I click on it it takes me to a Kmart webpage. If I go into the CVS thread amuck amuck's post #3 has text bolded ("only 1 set") and RichardG's post #8 has text bolded ("halloween candy"). Clicking on both takes me to ebay webpages. I doubt either amuck amuck or RichardG, like myself, actually linked to any of those pages for people to see.

All I can say is when I'm on here and reading a thread of posts, I've always trusted the poster when clicking on a link they've made, let's say for Roger's Garden merchandise, and now I don't think I can.

here's some examples, including a post you made RCIAG in this Roger's Garden thread. Assume you didn't want to send me to see an Amazon listing...
BTW I assume they have access to our PMs or has Larry maintained control of those. I had received a PM from someone and noticed Larry's email address was the sender. Haven't checked my recent PMs.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

*plaques*

Anyone aware of anywhere else I could find the plaques in these pictures? I cropped them from Rogers Gardens pictures on their website.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> Anyone aware of anywhere else I could find the plaques in these pictures? I cropped them from Rogers Gardens pictures on their website.


those are also from Katherine's collection... http://katherinescollection.com/family-portrait

http://moonstruckgifts.com/katherines-collection-silhouette-frame-set-of-2/

http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue...rame-set-of-2-711748p.asp?rcid=359106&point=1


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks! But WOW on the price! I mean I love them but geez! 



wickedwillingwench said:


> those are also from Katherine's collection... http://katherinescollection.com/family-portrait
> 
> http://moonstruckgifts.com/katherines-collection-silhouette-frame-set-of-2/
> 
> http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue...rame-set-of-2-711748p.asp?rcid=359106&point=1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Anytime you buy things from small specialty gift shops or places even like my little local Ace Hardware's garden store's "gift or accessory area" you can expect to see big price tags.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anytime you buy things from small specialty gift shops or places even like my little local Ace Hardware's garden store's "gift or accessory area" you can expect to see big price tags.


Sure, they can ask whatever they want. But I won't be paying those prices. I will make my own first.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah, Katherine is extremely PROUD of her collection...and she does have some amazing stuff. But it's 'aht, dahling, it's AHT'.


----------



## pooch skull (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Guys - I'm from the UK - I discovered Rogers garden on pinterest a couple of years ago - and their halloween stores look like Heaven! 

but until I can get over to the States! (also i'd never be able to bring back all that Id want to pick up) 

Does anyone know any of the suppliers/brands of the goods they sell there, which have online stores? 

thanks for your help


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

pooch skull said:


> Hi Guys - I'm from the UK - I discovered Rogers garden on pinterest a couple of years ago - and their halloween stores look like Heaven!
> 
> but until I can get over to the States! (also i'd never be able to bring back all that Id want to pick up)
> 
> ...


They sell a lot of micellaneous brands but as far as name brands they sell Bethany Lowe, Katherine's collection and several independent artists Vergi Lightfoot, Rucus studios, William Bezek ( I might have spelled some of these names wrong but you get the idea) 
Several stores stock some of these items , not sure what shipping would be to the UK , if they ship overseas at all but it's worth a look.

https://theholidaybarn.com/ link to the Holiday Barn

https://www.christmastraditions.com/ link to Traditions

You can also find some stuff on Ebay but they sometimes increase the prices that are already high enough.


----------

